
Behind the scenes: Basecamp to-do email design - fogus
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2230-behind-the-scenes-basecamp-to-do-email-design
======
hkuo
37 signal's audience seems to be made up largely by graphic designer/art
director types, who are less experienced to the field of usability or user
experience, and very far removed from a/b or stat analysis type business
practices. While some of these may be fairly obvious to us, you would be
surprised how many very skilled graphic designers are clueless to the effects
of the size of a button, only caring how nice the button looks, often making
it too small.

------
bruceboughton
Whenever I read one of these 'x iterations of y' emails, I always find myself
thinking how obviously stupid some of the earlier iterations are. I mean, of
course an actual check box in an email is confusing, why would you ever do
that? And then they go back to a checkbox graphic, but this time it is ticked!

Is this a case of hindsight is 20-20, or something else?

~~~
oneplusone
Nope, sometimes I think they make these mockups just so they can write blog
posts about them. A lot of design is about eliminating bad directions so you
don't waste time making a million mockups.

~~~
jasonfried
That's funny.

------
ihumanable
Am I the only one who likes Version 11 much more than Version 12? The problem
with these iteration posts is when my personal tastes don't coincide with the
end result, I guess.

------
wallflower
Thanks for posting this as it helps demonstrate that 37Signals' signature
visual style is not developed without tweaking and fedback and effort.

